# what do you think of my form?



## bdwhitetalhunt

do you see anything that would hinder me from attaining greater accuracy.


----------



## subconsciously

Looks good from here. Im sure people could pick you apart or at least try to.

The question is, how are you shooting?

Also, how is the back wall on that browning?
It is also a very short ata, that can hinder you some also. the longer the ata, the more "forgiving" a bow is.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

the wall is somewhat solid. once i get to fulldraw i can pull it back about 1/8" to 1/4" more from the "wall". its shoots fairly well at twenty or 30 yards. i can hit a ping pong ball at 30 and a nickel at 20. once i get past about 30 it gets worst. with it only being 40 pounds any slight wind will effect it and its just not that accurate being a kids bow.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

anyone else???


----------



## ArcheryNut2006

It appears that you are aiming downward. Your bow arm and release elbow do not form a good "T". When shooting down you should bend at the waist. If your bow arm was straight out, I think your draw length is too long.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

the target is on the floor 10 yards away so i was aiming downward.

as to the perfect T i saw dave cousins shooting downhill and he didn't bend at the waist. not trying to be a smart ***** but what is the big deal with not bending at the waist.

can anyone send a pic of the perfect hand/grip relationship.


----------



## tylerolsen12

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> the target is on the floor 10 yards away so i was aiming downward.
> 
> as to the perfect T i saw dave cousins shooting downhill and he didn't bend at the waist. not trying to be a smart ***** but what is the big deal with not bending at the waist.
> 
> can anyone send a pic of the perfect hand/grip relationship.


i can assure u cousins bends at the waist but even if he didnt he is 10 times the shooter any of us will ever be 

when u aim downhill using the way you are doing it you tend to drop your shoulder dropping shots low 

i will post a pic of the right way to grip in a couple mins cant figure out how to post an image twice


----------



## BearKills

archerykid12 said:


> i can assure u cousins bends at the waist but even if he didnt he is 10 times the shooter any of us will ever be
> 
> when u aim downhill using the way you are doing it you tend to drop your shoulder dropping shots low
> 
> i will post a pic of the right way to grip in a couple mins cant figure out how to post an image twice












You can ASSURE him? Really? I disagree with you, Dave does not bend at the waste for downhill shots.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XeaWt7huQ

There ya go.


----------



## BowKil

Yes he is. Ever so slightly, but he sure is in that pic.


----------



## BearKills

BowKil said:


> Yes he is. Ever so slightly, but he sure is in that pic.


Dude, the drop at that particular target is like 38 feet difference in elevation. You couldn't physically NOT bend at the waste a bit, but the majority of his adjustment comes from AIMING downward with little to no bend. Just as in the video.


----------



## ebonarcher

I bet if you took his shirt off and drew a line across his body at the shoulders and his nipples they would be pretty parelle.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

ok TMI but anyone have pic of the perfect hand to grip relationship??


----------



## Hippie Chris

*Kisser High*

It looks good although why is your kisser so hi it could be draw length! I always c this and its ok but in short if you can preform the same stance every time you will see great improvement...Perfect Practice make Perfect not just practice! I know from experience down hill shots are tricky but some up hill shots can be just as difficult. :teeth:


----------



## Hippie Chris

Brace height determine how forgiving a bow is. yes long ata normally means longer brace height. But not the case with Todays bows.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

if its not that high the release gets in the way of me comfortably shooting with the string on the tip of mu nose.


----------



## nag

Getting back to this young mans original question........
I think your form looks pretty good.
Only thing I would comment on is to have you "square up" a little more and try to balance your weight equally on both legs.
From the pictures, it looks like more weight is on your left leg, but pictures can be deceiving.

Results are in the shooting...if you're scoring well, then your form is correct for YOU!
Remember, your body is unique to you and you'll need to make adjustments to shooting form to be compatable to it.
Trying to match the pro's style is a great place to start, but you may not be able shoot well enough imitating someone else. So be comfortable in your own style......
If it works, then it's good.

Just my opinion.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Aiming downhill*










The key to aiming downhill,
is to keep the tops of the shoulders PARALLEL to the arrow
and
keeping the elbow (release side) directly in line with the arrow,
which
is another way of saying
keep the forearm bones parallel to the arrow (John Dudley example)
or
keep the forearm bones slightly MORE downhill than your arrow flight angle (Dave Cousins example).


Now,
as to the bow arm elbow bend.


Dave Cousins likes a more extended bow arm elbow than in your picture.

John Dudley likes a more extended bow arm elbow than in your picture.


My recommendation...temporarily lose the kisser button..
Extend the bow arm elbow more fully (push the bow farther away from your face).

When you push the bow farther away from your face,
the nock will also slide more FORWARD on your face.

After you get used to more fully extending the bow arm,
then,
re-install the kisser lower on your bowstring.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

WOW you guys really know you stuff. is there any coaches in central missouri near Columbia. i live in mexico (about 40 north east of columbia).

i shoot at powderhorn archery shop in Columbia. Lee is a really nice guy. so is paul.

thanks for all the info and keep it commin.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

also i was wanting to get into 3D more actively. by that i mean that i am already shoot 3d but i was wanting to switch to open class.

this is the rig i was thinking about:
hoyt turbohawk
sureloc challenger or a ??spott hogg hoggit (7 pin-4x removable lens)??
extreme scope houseing and lens (4x)
limbdriver arrow rest
28 inch doinker elite long rod and side rods
doinker adjustable Vbar mount
Goldtip XT hunter arrows
Truball sweet spot ultra 3

nit pick this and see what you guys think. all in all this rig will cost me about $1500 or little more. its worth it to me but i was wonder whether i should get a Spothogg hoggit with 7 pins and removable lens so i could hunt with the same bow with different stabs.


----------



## tylerolsen12

BearKills said:


> You can ASSURE him? Really? I disagree with you, Dave does not bend at the waste for downhill shots.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XeaWt7huQ
> 
> There ya go.



but look at how parrallel his shoulders are and everything else is completely bone on bone the OPs picture is not that way


----------



## BearKills

archerykid12 said:


> but look at how parrallel his shoulders are and everything else is completely bone on bone the OPs picture is not that way


Yup, was just stating that he rarely bends at the waste to accomplish his downhill shots. Was not saying anything other than that. Listen to Nuts N Bolts, he gave the best advice in the thread. You really do need to get your anchor up higher and that will put the string on the end of your nose. If your release stops you from being comfortable at a high anchor ... try laying it flat instead of inverting the backside of it against your face ... my knuckles and the jaws of the release all point the same direction as the arrow.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

also i was wanting to get into 3D more actively. by that i mean that i am already shoot 3d but i was wanting to switch to open class.

this is the rig i was thinking about:
hoyt turbohawk
sureloc challenger or a ??spott hogg hoggit (7 pin-4x removable lens)??
extreme scope houseing and lens (4x)
limbdriver arrow rest
28 inch doinker elite long rod and side rods
doinker adjustable Vbar mount
Goldtip XT hunter arrows
Truball sweet spot ultra 3

nit pick this and see what you guys think. all in all this rig will cost me about $1500 or little more. its worth it to me but i was wonder whether i should get a Spothogg hoggit with 7 pins and removable lens so i could hunt with the same bow with different stabs.


----------



## Big Ragu

*Very nice*

Well done young man looks very good !!! good for you!!! keep up the good work!!:shade:


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

that was all the stuff i want to get for open class i haven't got it yet.


----------



## lakertaker40

Look at his aiming eye follow that down draw a line he's bent at the waist. To start with good form your eye should be straight over your belt buckle of course it centerd. Body should be T form your bent at the elbo your release hand is rolled you wont be able to use your rhomboids look at john Dudley's hand. Can you do the the same form every time you draw to aim? If yes and its repeatable and your getting better every day than dont serch for form flaws cause I am sure most have them.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

i do the exact same thing every time.

you said to put the grip on the piece of muscle thats inline with the thumb. when i do that it is uncomfortable and sometimes hurts. i feel like the grip is gonna slip out and the will come back at me. maybe im just paranoid.

all im trying to do is refine my form and get as close to perfect as possible for the vegas 3 spot shoot at the MO deer classic and 3d season.


----------



## Big Ragu

*Shots*



bdwhitetalhunt said:


> i do the exact same thing every time.
> 
> you said to put the grip on the piece of muscle thats inline with the thumb. when i do that it is uncomfortable and sometimes hurts. i feel like the grip is gonna slip out and the will come back at me. maybe im just paranoid.
> 
> all im trying to do is refine my form and get as close to perfect as possible for the vegas 3 spot shoot at the MO deer classic and 3d season.


I think you are looking for help in an urea that you don't need any. Often times if the shot breaks nicely, and all feels comfy, the best thing to do is back off all of the over thinking about form, and work on your mental game for score improvements , at this point it is there that you will get the biggest impact on your score. Those that envelope them selves in form, will eventually use it as a crutch as to why they are descending (score wise) and don't do nearly enough work on the mental game, developing the necessary strategies to be successful in competition. you should be working on you attitude for "competition" and start developing a mental program that will help you focus through out your performance , some thing that will help you stay focused and on task. You need to work on a bail out plan for when you shoot one or more poor shots.....what do you do mentally to recover? These are a few things you need to have in your tool bag when hit those big shoots or even when you are practicing. Good luck


----------



## mike 66

*i see a little,,,*

form not bad. little in left hand, grip, bent arm. what i see is your deep in face w/ kisser. remove it.... use tip of nose it dont move and it does not slow down string, my q is do you halo peep w/ sight? is sight i pin in center? form not bad. but needs improvement show pic. of shooing level..not up or down please!!:shade:


----------

